# Is anyone else having trouble connecting to pocket camp?



## Livia (Oct 17, 2020)

For the past few days every time I want to open the app it loads for a few seconds and then says I need to go somewhere with a better connection and gives me an error code. Sometimes it will finally load after I press retry a bunch of times, but even then it takes forever to load and it pauses and loads for a long time between doing every single task. My internet isn’t the problem because I can do everything else with no trouble connecting. This even happens if I’m standing right next to the router.
I've tried closing and reopening the app multiple times, and turning the wifi off and back on on my iPad. I’m probably going to stop playing soon if this doesn’t get fixed because it’s making it impossible for me to enjoy the game.


----------



## Livia (Oct 17, 2020)

It hasn't worked at all today.  I wanted to finish the fishing tourney.


----------



## Roxxy (Oct 17, 2020)

Been ok today and just checked. Guess it depends where u are in the world. Uk here 

	Post automatically merged: Oct 17, 2020

Wish it was like ACNH and I could invite you over


----------



## Livia (Oct 17, 2020)

I finally got it to load by connecting to my phone's hotspot. My phone signal is very weak with only 1 or sometimes 2 bars so I have no idea why this would work better than wifi. Most of the lag when playing is gone right now too.


----------



## Roxxy (Oct 17, 2020)

Livia said:


> I finally got it to load by connecting to my phone's hotspot. My phone signal is very weak with only 1 or sometimes 2 bars so I have no idea why this would work better than wifi. Most of the lag when playing is gone right now too.


Fab, hope u get tourney finished. I love the potions


----------



## Livia (Oct 18, 2020)

And now it’s not working again even with my phones hotspot. After I press retry a couple times now it says “an unexpected error occurred. Please restart the game” and it won’t load.


----------



## Roxxy (Oct 18, 2020)

Livia said:


> And now it’s not working again even with my phones hotspot. After I press retry a couple times now it says “an unexpected error occurred. Please restart the game” and it won’t load.


I’m sorry, hope you manage to finish tourney  if u want a trick or treat gift box I would be happy to send one.

Will add my friend ID if you need more friends


----------



## Livia (Oct 18, 2020)

Roxxy said:


> I’m sorry, hope you manage to finish tourney  if u want a trick or treat gift box I would be happy to send one.
> 
> Will add my friend ID if you need more friends



Thank you! I would love to be friends. I wouldn't want you to waste a gift on me though if my game breaks again. It's working right now, but I'm not sure how long that will last.


----------



## Roxxy (Oct 18, 2020)

Livia said:


> Thank you! I would love to be friends. I wouldn't want you to waste a gift on me though if my game breaks again. It's working right now, but I'm not sure how long that will last.


A gift is never a waste if it brings happiness  will be on later and get codes swapped


----------



## Roxxy (Oct 18, 2020)

Hi, ID is 1732 1162 999. Hope u get tourney finished


----------



## Livia (Oct 18, 2020)

Roxxy said:


> Hi, ID is 1732 1162 999. Hope u get tourney finished



sent you a request  My in game name is Livia


----------



## Roxxy (Oct 18, 2020)

Accepted and gift sent


----------



## Owy (Nov 4, 2020)

Livia said:


> I finally got it to load by connecting to my phone's hotspot. My phone signal is very weak with only 1 or sometimes 2 bars so I have no idea why this would work better than wifi. Most of the lag when playing is gone right now too.



it is all about device software, probably you have some bugs in there or you need system updating


----------



## --Maya-- (Nov 21, 2020)

Livia said:


> For the past few days every time I want to open the app it loads for a few seconds and then says I need to go somewhere with a better connection and gives me an error code. Sometimes it will finally load after I press retry a bunch of times, but even then it takes forever to load and it pauses and loads for a long time between doing every single task. My internet isn’t the problem because I can do everything else with no trouble connecting. This even happens if I’m standing right next to the router.
> I've tried closing and reopening the app multiple times, and turning the wifi off and back on on my iPad. I’m probably going to stop playing soon if this doesn’t get fixed because it’s making it impossible for me to enjoy the game.


I always have problems like that. I recently had to uninstall the game because of the new update


----------



## matt2019 (Nov 21, 2020)

Actually this is happening to me lately too


----------



## daringred_ (Nov 21, 2020)

every now and again i get periods where the game just. won't connect and i either have to come back at a later time or press "retry" around two dozen times. it's definitely not my location or my connection since no other app/device struggles and it's done this in various rooms. fortunately it hasn't happened in a few days but i'm sure it will again sooner or later. it might be something to do with the serves but anyone else's guess is just as good as mine tbh.


----------



## georgeshair (Nov 22, 2020)

I can connect to the game but it won’t let me remove items when I’m changing the campsite layout. I can remove al, but not an individual item.


----------



## Livia (Nov 22, 2020)

georgeshair said:


> I can connect to the game but it won’t let me remove items when I’m changing the campsite layout. I can remove al, but not an individual item.



You have to press and hold your finger on the item to be able to remove it. The update changed it so you don't just tap the items anymore

	Post automatically merged: Nov 22, 2020

I haven't had trouble connecting since the last couple updates. It was only the update in october that gave me problems.


----------



## LilyLynne (Nov 22, 2020)

_You have to press and hold your finger on the item to be able to remove it. The update changed it so you don't just tap the items anymore._

OMG thank you. I thought I was going crazy!!


----------



## georgeshair (Dec 8, 2020)

Livia said:


> You have to press and hold your finger on the item to be able to remove it. The update changed it so you don't just tap the items anymore
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 22, 2020
> 
> I haven't had trouble connecting since the last couple updates. It was only the update in october that gave me problems.



thank you so much!


----------



## AngelicPretty (Dec 8, 2020)

yeah im having trouble too! and i don't even use it that much any more


----------

